# TV Wrap



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a TV Wrap I made for myself for those cold chilly nights/mornings watching TV or knitting.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE it!! It is so beautiful as well as warm and snuggly.
Great yarn and pattern. Love the big button too.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love your wrap. As I sit here with my foot up convalescing I wish I had something like this. Enjoy your new wrap.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

I Love it. Looks toasty warm.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous. I would wear that everywhere


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

really lovely!!!..can you toll us where to get the pattern?
julie


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That is lovely. I could be doing with it here. Very cold today.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

That looks like it will be nice and warm,really like the pattern.Enjoy.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

julietremain said:


> really lovely!!!..can you toll us where to get the pattern?
> julie


The pattern is from a Mary Maxim kit called Cabled Wrap. I used a different yarn which was a Karabella yarn (Alpaca & Wool).


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That is beautiful. It looks warm and cosy. . :thumbup:


----------



## stitcher22 (Apr 14, 2014)

Darn, can't find the pattern on Mary Maxim site. I guess they don't sell it any more


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful work - keep cosy!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Pretty and practical. Love it.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

stitcher22 said:


> Darn, can't find the pattern on Mary Maxim site. I guess they don't sell it any more


Here is a link on Ravelry regarding the kit. However, Ravelry refers you to a Mary Maxim site that no longer works.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-wrap-kit


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning! Love the color and your knitting is perfection! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Lovely wrap.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks so warm and comfy! Beautiful knit!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your wrap! :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

This one looks similar. Don't make the slits. It's a free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wrap-with-slits

OOPS-IT'S a crochet pattern...never mind. But still cute.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

gorgeous. i love the generous shawl collar.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That's beautiful. It looks more suitable for an evening out instead of an evening in. My granddaughter would say that it is a Fancy Nancy cape. (She's 8)


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Love it! Gorgeous work and pattern.


----------



## Myrlin (Feb 8, 2015)

I love it! Where did you get the pattern? This would be perfect for church.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love it, beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It's lovely.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128515;


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

How adorable.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful wrap,beautiful cables,it looks soooooo warm. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful and cozy looking.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks snuggly warm. The roll collar and large shell button add a degree of refined elegance. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

WOW! That's beautiful and the yarn is lovely. Love the style as it looks like it provides good coverage. Gorgeous!


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

What a great idea! It's beautiful!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Love the color and the cable work. Lovely job


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

great work,is it your own pattern ?


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I absolutely want to make this but wouldn't you know it the pattern/kit is no longer available.
I will have to look for something similar but I would love to make the one like yours. Great job!!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely wrap !


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful job. It looks so warm.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

wow!!! lovely


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color.


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

Try the booklet that Mary Maxim puts out. You can get the magazine for free. An answer to one of the replay. Anyway love that wrap very pretty . Was it hard to do?


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

What a beautiful wrap.


----------



## knitblossom (Oct 22, 2014)

Did you copy the pattern exactly or did you adapt it to make a cape - there is a cable wrap on the Mary Maxim website but not quite like yours which I
prefer - it looks so cozy - thank you for showing it


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

I absolutely love that pattern. You done a beautiful job making it. I have been looking for a cape but have not found one I am in love with....until now


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a real beauty. I hope some one finds a similar pattern. Love the overall style and the cable design.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Love it. Perfect for keeping the chill off.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. The wrap looks so warn.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like the collar. Really makes it nice and cozy.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

It's so pretty and snuggly looking. Makes me want to make one like it.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice work...beautiful wrap


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome. Almost too pretty to just wear while watching TV. I would were it out so everyone can see it. It is beautiful.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Here maybe this link might work-its for the kit

http://www.marymaxim.ca/cabled-wrap.html

I am not sure if this the same one- did you change the pattern at all or just make yours shorter- like yours better!!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Lovely, very functional and nice neutral colour.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

lululuck said:


> Here maybe this link might work-its for the kit
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.ca/cabled-wrap.html
> 
> I am not sure if this the same one- did you change the pattern at all or just make yours shorter- like yours better!!!!


It looks pretty close but did you add the collar?


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

knitblossom said:


> Did you copy the pattern exactly or did you adapt it to make a cape - there is a cable wrap on the Mary Maxim website but not quite like yours which I
> prefer - it looks so cozy - thank you for showing it


I love this beautiful wrap, and at first I thought it was a cape, but it looks like a very wide stole with garter panels alternated with cable panels, a buttonhole slit, (or could use a scarf pin), with the edge rolled at the neck to form a collar. I like to wear stoles like that.

Beautiful work and color!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful is an understatement,the color, your knitting, the pattern, perfect button too, the cables, wow!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely! I want one,too!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

mildredL2 said:


> I love this beautiful wrap, and at first I thought it was a cape, but it looks like a very wide stole with garter panels alternated with cable panels, a buttonhole slit, (or could use a scarf pin), with the edge rolled at the neck to form a collar. I like to wear stoles like that.
> 
> Beautiful work and color!


Yes, I am sure it is the same pattern as the Mary Maxim cabled wrap. I clicked on the link and see that the kit is still available but I really just want the pattern. Haven't used the Mary Maxim value worsted yarn--has anyone had an experience using it? Soft, easy on the fingers, etc?


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely and warm. A+. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love this!!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks so cuddly and warm!

Hazel


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

lululuck said:


> Here maybe this link might work-its for the kit
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.ca/cabled-wrap.html
> 
> I am not sure if this the same one- did you change the pattern at all or just make yours shorter- like yours better!!!!


This is the exact pattern. I am glad you found it. I did not change the pattern and I did make it shorter.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

JeanneE said:


> It looks pretty close but did you add the collar?


This is the exact same pattern. I did not add a collar. I just folded it back.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

lululuck said:


> Here maybe this link might work-its for the kit
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.ca/cabled-wrap.html
> 
> I am not sure if this the same one- did you change the pattern at all or just make yours shorter- like yours better!!!!


They don't ship to the U.S. that I could find. Not even listed as an option.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it. Beautiful work.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

JeanneE said:


> Yes, I am sure it is the same pattern as the Mary Maxim cabled wrap. I clicked on the link and see that the kit is still available but I really just want the pattern. Haven't used the Mary Maxim value worsted yarn--has anyone had an experience using it? Soft, easy on the fingers, etc?


I chose not to use the yarn that came with the kit. The yarn was 100% nylon and I had had a recent bad experience with 100% nylon yarn.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the pattern can be duplicated easily enough: the garter stitch is all knit stitch. The cable is a horseshoe cable, the size is 19" wide by about 48in long. And the needle size is 10 1/2. Gauge is 16 sts and 24 rows equal 4 "
I got that all on Ravelry. There are also pics of projects completed.You can make up your own pattern if you can't get the kit.Just start with a cast on of about 19 ins, allow enough on each side for the garter stitch and make two cables in horseshoe pattern with about 5 or 6 stitches between the 2 cable pattern repeats. It should work. Just complete repeats of the horseshoe cable pattern until the lenght is right, while working the garter sections to correspond in length. Here' a pretty horse shoe cable pattern going in 2 different directions.http://tinyheroes.net/2011/09/24/horseshoe-cable-scarf-surprise/


----------



## Craftycait13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh my, that looks so cozy and warm!!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I think the pattern can be duplicated easily enough: the garter stitch is all knit stitch. The cable is a horseshoe cable, the size is 19" wide by about 48in long. And the needle size is 10 1/2. Gauge is 16 sts and 24 rows equal 4 "
> I got that all on Ravelry. There are also pics of projects completed.You can make up your own pattern if you can't get the kit.Just start with a cast on of about 19 ins, allow enough on each side for the garter stitch and make two cables in horseshoe pattern with about 5 or 6 stitches between the 2 cable pattern repeats. It should work. Just complete repeats of the horseshoe cable pattern until the lenght is right, while working the garter sections to correspond in length.


Oh my gosh, what a wonderful help you have been! Thank you so much for taking the time to write this out for me. KPers are the very best!!!


----------



## Nowwhat14 (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is lovely.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

JeanneE said:


> Oh my gosh, what a wonderful help you have been! Thank you so much for taking the time to write this out for me. KPers are the very best!!!


You are welcome. Check out my edit.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks warm and snuggly.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

That is wonderful! A great cuddle for the cold evenings we have now.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I haven't seen the edit--where do I look?


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful wrap!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful and looks so cozy and warm!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

JeanneE said:


> I haven't seen the edit--where do I look?


It was in the same place. Here ya go.I think the pattern can be duplicated easily enough: the garter stitch is all knit stitch. The cable is a horseshoe cable, the size is 19" wide by about 48in long. And the needle size is 10 1/2. Gauge is 16 sts and 24 rows equal 4 "
I got that all on Ravelry. There are also pics of projects completed.You can make up your own pattern if you can't get the kit.Just start with a cast on of about 19 ins, allow enough on each side for the garter stitch and make two cables in horseshoe pattern with about 5 or 6 stitches between the 2 cable pattern repeats. It should work. Just complete repeats of the horseshoe cable pattern until the lenght is right, while working the garter sections to correspond in length. Here' a pretty horseshoe cable pattern going in 2 different directions.http://tinyheroes.net/2011/09/24/horseshoe-cable-scarf-surprise/


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> It was in the same place. Here ya go.I think the pattern can be duplicated easily enough: the garter stitch is all knit stitch. The cable is a horseshoe cable, the size is 19" wide by about 48in long. And the needle size is 10 1/2. Gauge is 16 sts and 24 rows equal 4 "
> I got that all on Ravelry. There are also pics of projects completed.You can make up your own pattern if you can't get the kit.Just start with a cast on of about 19 ins, allow enough on each side for the garter stitch and make two cables in horseshoe pattern with about 5 or 6 stitches between the 2 cable pattern repeats. It should work. Just complete repeats of the horseshoe cable pattern until the lenght is right, while working the garter sections to correspond in length. Here' a pretty horseshoe cable pattern going in 2 different directions.http://tinyheroes.net/2011/09/24/horseshoe-cable-scarf-surprise/


Initially, I thought this was the same as mine. This horseshoe pattern would also work for the wrap.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lafemmefran said:


> This looks to be the identical horseshoe pattern I used to knit the wrap.


Oh really? Wow , this one goes in 2 different directions, I thought the original went in only one direction.That's cool! EDIT: Actually, the picture is from another source "Knitting for Dummies" and shows both directions, the scarf pattern is in the same direction.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So very pretty!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

way too pretty for wearing only watching tv! It is beautiful


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love it! Looks warm and cozy.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is beautiful...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

harter0310 said:


> They don't ship to the U.S. that I could find. Not even listed as an option.


I used to get Mary Maxim catalogues and I live in California. They have a toll-free number 1-888-442-2266. You could call them and ask about shipping to the U.S.


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

It's lovely and warm. Is it just one long knitted lenght or has it got side seams? Thanks


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Love it! So pretty!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> I used to get Mary Maxim catalogues and I live in California. They have a toll-free number 1-888-442-2266. You could call them and ask about shipping to the U.S.


I receive Mary Maxim catalogs in California.


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Me too...love your pattern....but no longer available!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful work, I really like it.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

it's beautiful. You are a good knitter. I would like to get the pattern if it's not too inconvenient, I was planning on making a rectangular shawl but this is better. Thanks YasminaB


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks nice and warm!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Wow! Wonderful wrap.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

harter0310 said:


> They don't ship to the U.S. that I could find. Not even listed as an option.


it's $43 shipping to the USA!!! Bummer!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous! Love the higher neckline.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. I love the wrap collar and am actually making a wrap type with sleeves that is similar in the front. Almost done, as soon as I finish the second sleeve.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to make a similar pattern. Is this one "shaped at the neck or is it simply a rectangle? What do other KP members think, would it be possible to do just a rectangle and get the same or very similar results?


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Maz said:


> It's lovely and warm. Is it just one long knitted lenght or has it got side seams? Thanks


It is one long length and you can make it a long or as short as you want.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> I want to make a similar pattern. Is this one "shaped at the neck or is it simply a rectangle? What do other KP members think, would it be possible to do just a rectangle and get the same or very similar results?


This is simply a rectangle and I folded it over forming a collar.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I want to make a similar pattern. Is this one "shaped at the neck or is it simply a rectangle? What do other KP members think, would it be possible to do just a rectangle and get the same or very similar results?


I posted this on page 6.
I think the pattern can be duplicated easily enough: the garter stitch is all knit stitch. The cable is a horseshoe cable, the size is 19" wide by about 48in long. And the needle size is 10 1/2. Gauge is 16 sts and 24 rows equal 4 "
I got that all on Ravelry. There are also pics of projects completed.You can make up your own pattern if you can't get the kit.Just start with a cast on of about 19 ins, allow enough on each side for the garter stitch and make two cables in horseshoe pattern with about 5 or 6 stitches between the 2 cable pattern repeats. It should work. Just complete repeats of the horseshoe cable pattern until the lenght is right, while working the garter sections to correspond in length. Here' a pretty horse shoe cable pattern going in 2 different directions.http://tinyheroes.net/2011/09/24/horseshoe-cable-scarf-surprise/


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing and for answering my question so quickly. I did see the pattern on page 6 that another KP member had posted but I really like yours. I love the color you chose as well. Great Job!

Thanks again.



Lafemmefran said:


> This is simply a rectangle and I folded it over forming a collar.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

MsHeirloom said:


> it's $43 shipping to the USA!!! Bummer!


Oh, my goodness, that would let me out. Ouch!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Great work. I really like the shawl collar.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, very warm and cosy, great knitting!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a perfect wrap! Did you design it or is there a pattern I could find somewhere?


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous! Could you direct us to the pattern please?


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

very nice, love all the cables :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

It looks scrumptiously warm. Enjoy it, you did a beautiful job of it.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Lovely! Enjoy it!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Will definitely keep the chill off your shoulders. Very, very beautiful.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

A real knitted winner. Love that collar too!! I'm looking for a shawl that is shaped around the shoulders that will stay in place.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I sure didn't expect the picture I saw when it read TV Wrap.
Oh my Goodness I would be wearing that for Dress Wear!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I sure didn't expect the picture I saw when it read TV Wrap.
> Oh my Goodness I would be wearing that for Dress Wear!


 LOL. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

What a nice, cozy wrap!


----------



## MrsF (Oct 24, 2013)

That looks wonderful. I can feel how warm and cozy it must be to be wrapped up in it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Beautiful warm wrap and perfect colour and knitting. Great work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

There is a Mary Maxim in the US
Mary Maxim American Retail Store - Port Huron, Michigan
www.marymaximretail.com/
Exclusive needlework and crafts. Located at 2001 Holland Ave., Port Huron, Michigan. Shop retail or online at marymaxim.com.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Love it.. Love the pattern and color and it looks so warm and cozy! Great job


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

The Mary Maxim site does not have that wrap available. I have contacted them about making the pattern available for us, but have not heard back. Fingers crossed because I love the wrap!


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Love it. I am warm from looking at it.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sure is beautiful


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your TV wrap! Wish you had made it from a pattern so could access it.


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

Very Very Nice. You've done a great job. Beautiful.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> LOVE it!! It is so beautiful as well as warm and snuggly.
> Great yarn and pattern. Love the big button too.


 :thumbup: Everything she said.........


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your wrap is beautiful.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

JeanneE said:


> Yes, I am sure it is the same pattern as the Mary Maxim cabled wrap. I clicked on the link and see that the kit is still available but I really just want the pattern. Haven't used the Mary Maxim value worsted yarn--has anyone had an experience using it? Soft, easy on the fingers, etc?


I to would just want the pattern, I already have enough yarn to fill a yarn shop.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I think the pattern can be duplicated easily enough: the garter stitch is all knit stitch. The cable is a horseshoe cable, the size is 19" wide by about 48in long. And the needle size is 10 1/2. Gauge is 16 sts and 24 rows equal 4 "
> I got that all on Ravelry. There are also pics of projects completed.You can make up your own pattern if you can't get the kit.Just start with a cast on of about 19 ins, allow enough on each side for the garter stitch and make two cables in horseshoe pattern with about 5 or 6 stitches between the 2 cable pattern repeats. It should work. Just complete repeats of the horseshoe cable pattern until the lenght is right, while working the garter sections to correspond in length. Here' a pretty horse shoe cable pattern going in 2 different directions.http://tinyheroes.net/2011/09/24/horseshoe-cable-scarf-surprise/


Thank you so much Grandmaknitstoo I will give it a try.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwi girl said:


> Thank you so much Grandmaknitstoo I will give it a try.


You are welcome!


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

Great news. Mary Maxim USA has made available the pattern or the kit by special request. What a great company! Following is the info I received from them. I paid another $9.95 postage for the kit:

I have attached a picture of Mary Maxim pattern No. 99231N Cabled Wrap.
Is that the wrap that you are interested in?
If so, the pattern is available for $4.00 or we can put a kit together with the Best Value yarn and the button for $22.97.
Please give me your address and let me know if you'd like to order the kit or the pattern.
If you want the kit, which of the Best Value colors would you like?
I'll enter the order and then you can call us with your bank card information.
Thank you for your interest in our patterns.
Customer Service
Mary Maxim, Inc.
800.962.9504
www.MaryMaxim.com


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you very much - should we be calling or emailing? Think I will try both.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

I emailed back at 

[email protected]

then she entered the order. I then called the 1-800 number to pay. I think she had me do it that way because the pattern/kit is not on the stock list and is a special order. She also mentioned that they had a limited number of the buttons left. If you order the kit, there are many colors to choose from.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I called and placed the order and she took everything over the phone. I only wanted the pattern and she told me the earliest it would be mailed out would be the end of next week because it had to be printed up - that is fine with me. She said eventually it may be available as a download but not at this time. Again, thank you for all your efforts.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful - wonderfully knitted.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

A very cosy wrap, its beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

MsHeirloom said:


> Great news. Mary Maxim USA has made available the pattern or the kit by special request. What a great company! Following is the info I received from them. I paid another $9.95 postage for the kit:
> 
> I have attached a picture of Mary Maxim pattern No. 99231N Cabled Wrap.
> Is that the wrap that you are interested in?
> ...


Thanks for the info, I ordered the pattern. :-D


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## teach-them-to-knit (Oct 18, 2014)

This site will only ship to Canada



lululuck said:


> Here maybe this link might work-its for the kit
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.ca/cabled-wrap.html
> 
> I am not sure if this the same one- did you change the pattern at all or just make yours shorter- like yours better!!!!


----------



## teach-them-to-knit (Oct 18, 2014)

Mary Maxim catalog order department is open Monday thru Friday 8am-9pm, Saturday 8am-6pm, Sunday 10am-6pm


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

MsHeirloom said:


> Great news. Mary Maxim USA has made available the pattern or the kit by special request. What a great company! Following is the info I received from them. I paid another $9.95 postage for the kit:
> 
> I have attached a picture of Mary Maxim pattern No. 99231N Cabled Wrap.
> Is that the wrap that you are interested in?
> ...


I was unable to buy this pattern this morning when I called. Courtney, in Customer Service told me it was not available until one year after the kit came out. She checked and came back and said, no, it was not available. I'm not sure where the disconnect comes in but I did not get to turn in an order. :-(


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

Try emailing this employee:

[email protected]

She was very helpful and got me what I wanted. She slso gave me permission to publish the order information to this discussion group.

I will email her and ask why we can't have access to a digital download.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Great job and it looks so cozy and warm.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

I just received the following reply from Mary Maxim, USA:

We apologize for the confusion regarding the availability of the pattern.
We will honor any requests for the pattern from knitters who saw the wrap on Ravelry or Knitting Paradise.
It will not be available as a paid down load anytime soon.
Customer Service
Mary Maxim, Inc.
800.962.9504
www.MaryMaxim.com
sf


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

MsHeirloom said:


> Try emailing this employee:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thank you MsHeirloom. I did email [email protected] and was able to order the pattern for this wrap. I only have to call and follow up with the order number as they were closed by the time I read their reply.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad it worked out! I am looking forward to my kit with pattern.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

lululuck said:


> Here maybe this link might work-its for the kit
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.ca/cabled-wrap.html
> 
> I am not sure if this the same one- did you change the pattern at all or just make yours shorter- like yours better!!!!


Yes, this is it, but it is a Canadian Site and I cannot get it in the U.S. Any suggestions from other KP'rs?

Bev in So. Calif.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Lafemmefran said:


> Here is a TV Wrap I made for myself for those cold chilly nights/mornings watching TV or knitting.


Your TV wrap is beautiful. No wonder there are so many requests for the patttern. I searched for it at Mary Maxim's and found it was only available from Canada, and no way to order it from the USA.

I was finally able to track down the pattern here in the U.S, by calling (800) 962-9504.

Hope this is a help to anyone who is having a problem locating it.

Thanks for sharing,

Bev in So. Calif.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

I received my kit today. I am a happy knitter!


----------



## knitnut64 (Nov 4, 2014)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Not only beautiful, it also looks real warm super job


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

See you are going to knit TV Wrap. I live in NZ can you tell me how many balls of wool I would, thank you for your help, Maz


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

I received 24 oz. of knitting worsted weight yarn with my kit. Hope you can translate that. I have been busy, but am eager to get started.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That looks so warm and cozy to snuggle into. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------

